# 2 day Gunting Knife Seminar with Master Bram Frank



## DoctorB (Jul 24, 2002)

I would like to report that Master Bram Frank, will be conducting a 2 day seminar on the Gunting Knife, Saturday and Sunday, September 28 & 29, 2002, in Lockport NY, 30 miles north of Buffalo, at the International Schools of Self Defense.

The price for the camp will be $235 and it includes a red handle Spyderco Training Drone.  If you already own or have access to a training drone the seminar cost is reduced to $110 for the instruction.

You will need the training drone in order to maximize your training opportunities at this seminar.  Please write me for details about obtaining the Training Drone since an advance deposit of $100 will be necessary. 

We WILL NOT ALLOW anyone to workkout with a live blade of any type or make.

Group rates are availible upon request and you should contact me at: escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com

Groups are defined for this seminar as consisting of 3 or more people. 

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## warder (Aug 12, 2002)

Dr Barber,

I saw on Spydercos website that they have a 4-tape Gunting Instructional series availible. I was wondering if you have seen the tapes, and if so, what review could you give us. Thank you very much for any input on this matter and any recomendations you can give.


----------



## BRAM (Aug 13, 2002)

Both series are actually three tape series with an Intro tape thrown in..
I did an intro to show how the Gunting works..how it compares to a Mini Mag Light, a regular Folder, a Kubaton,,a Balisong etc..
Things to do and not to do..
like not open it on your own leg...EVER..
DO open it on the bad guys leg...
NEVER EVER use a live blade to train with..use a DRone...
Basic kinetic usage ..etc.
That left the videos open for actual usage stuff.

First series is  Pressure Point Knock outs and specific Gunting applications...Bio mechanical targets
LEO Applications and controls..
Slam n Jam...
Basic intro into cutting..
Flow drills...
DExterity drills

The second series which was just made, dual digital camera shoot... was done because several agencies asked could I do a video series as if I was teaching them an instructors seminar..
I'm the Instructor for the Advanced Instructors @ FLETC-DOJ-USBP...Blunt & Edged tools
They wanted the ability to have me there 24/7...so we came up with this video series
Part One..three volumes is an Instructors ViewPoint on the Use of the Gunting as an Impact Tool..Touching on the intro to the next part..cutting..
5 ways of entry with a Gunting
Sinawali Application...
Trapping. locking...


VideoQuest 1-800-340-9664
Spyderco- 1-800-525-7770...actually I think you need SFO
Spyderco Factory Outlet Store

One of the keys to the whole Gunting system is that its the ONLY edged tool patented to be able to go through the whole force continuum..from Non Lethal, to less than Lethal to Lethal and back again...

THe DRone and the CRMIPT are non cutting tools...
THe DRone is non lethal..due to the cRMIPTs ability to sometimes open the skin..depending on the state it can be a non lethal up to a less than lethal tool..( the jump from non lethal to less than lethal can hinge on something as small as breaking open the skin..)

Guns & Weapons For Law Enforcement and For SWAT Only.. said
" The Gunting CRMIPT & DRone just might be the best less than lethal tools ever designed!"

Hope to see some of you up @ DR Barbers...
I heard that Renegade was letting us use his place to train???
Did I hear that right?
I'm old I get confused easily...
but I do still want to say Thanks !! Thats very very kind of you!!!!

be safe

Bram


----------



## DoctorB (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warder _
> 
> *Dr Barber,
> 
> I saw on Spydercos website that they have a 4-tape Gunting Instructional series availible. I was wondering if you have seen the tapes, and if so, what review could you give us. Thank you very much for any input on this matter and any recomendations you can give. *



Yes, I have the tape series.  It is good and informative.  If you are serious about using the Gunting, get the series.  I recommend that you start with the Intro Tape and proceed in order from there with Vol. 1 - 3 in turn.

The information is well presented and easy to follow.  The cautionary note is that you will need the training drone and a good partner to exhange roles with because just watching the video and doing the techniques in the air will not give the 'correct feeling' that you need experience.

The really nice part about studying this video series is that the presenters are not so "polished" and comfortable with the Gunting that they make everything presented seem so very easy.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

